# Ping Moxie Junior Clubs



## GB72 (Jan 31, 2013)

I am posting this review on behalf of my little nephew who has the happiest kid around at Xmas thanks to Ping. I was lucky in that I won a set of these clubs through Ping's Xmas twitter comp and they made an extra present for my nephew. 
As anyone would, however, I could not resist having a bit of a look before I handed them over and I was hugely impressed. The clubs that my nephew has used up to now have simply looked cheap and a bit tacky and the kids golf bags were no better. These, however, were more than a step up. The driver and putter especially were of a similar quality to what I would put in the bag with top quality heads and proper grips. The bag as well was exceptional, a mini version of an adult stand bag with all the bells and whistles including a cooler pocket for a drink. The set itself has everything he needs, 4 irons/wedges, a hybrid, a 3 wood, a driver, a putter and a stand bag. Basically most of what you would find in an adult starter set (less a few irons) is in there. It looks good as well, styled throughout in black and red. I will be honest and say that if there was a full size version of the driver then I would have it in my bag.
The only down side to these clubs is the price. If I had paid for these then they would cost upwards of what you would pay for an adult starter set and these are only going to have a limited life span as kids grow. I would not be sure that I would justify the cost of them if I were paying. That said, they are a great set made to high standards with quality materials. They will last and can easily be passed on when he grows out of them.

So, not an easy review to write as there can be no real comments on feel, forgiveness, flight and the other usual signs of a decent set. What I can say is that they are expensive but you certainly get what you pay for with this set. Certainly my nephew was exstatic with them and there is no better feeling than watching him hitting balls with them up the range with a massive grin on his face or the pride that he shows in them when he takes them to group lessons (which are thankfully now back on so his father and I can hit a few balls whilst he learns to play)


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 31, 2013)

Got a set for my boy at Christmas. Excellent build quality, weight and design.
He loves them.


----------

